# Detailed Mystery Island Info



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

I saw online that someone managed to datamine the mystery island info. Its really detailed and, *apparently,* some islands can only be found once a day.

The interactive version can be found here.

Here's a snapshot of what the site shows:


----------



## John Wick (Apr 5, 2020)

Tarantula island. >..<

If Pietro was there it would complete the nightmare.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

The post comment youre referencing was being sarcastic.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 5, 2020)

So from their findings, it sounds like you can only ever find 3 types of fruit then? Your native, coconuts, and your "sister" fruit as they're calling it? 

I found that fruit island once, it had cherries (my native is oranges). I got pears from a letter from mom, so if this is right, I guess I can't get peaches or apples without trading unless I get lucky and get some from a letter from mom or something?


----------



## CowKing (Apr 5, 2020)

"Fidget Spinner Island" I don't know why I chuckled, that meme died years ago.

Also am I the only one that things it's stupid the falls island doesn't have anything special? I remember when I first found mine and seeing the waterfall in the distance as Wilbur was talking to me, I was super excited because I thought I found something rare.
I mean, yeah, the island is pretty to look at the first time, but there's nothing of worth on the island and that sucks. It's super pretty...


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> So from their findings, it sounds like you can only ever find 3 types of fruit then? Your native, coconuts, and your "sister" fruit as they're calling it?
> 
> I found that fruit island once, it had cherries (my native is oranges). I got pears from a letter from mom, so if this is right, I guess I can't get peaches or apples without trading unless I get lucky and get some from a letter from mom or something?



My experience is in line with yours. I had to trade for most of my fruits 



CowKing said:


> "Fidget Spinner Island" I don't know why I chuckled, that meme died years ago.
> 
> Also am I the only one that things it's stupid the falls island doesn't have anything special? I remember when I first found mine and seeing the waterfall in the distance as Wilbur was talking to me, I was super excited because I thought I found something rare.
> I mean, yeah, the island is pretty to look at the first time, but there's nothing of worth on the island and that sucks. It's super pretty...



I dont think I've found that one yet.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 5, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I dont think I've found that one yet.



It's just a really pretty island with cliffs and waterfalls, but it's just like the normal islands as in it doesn't have anything useful.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

CowKing said:


> It's just a really pretty island with cliffs and waterfalls, but it's just like the normal islands as in it doesn't have anything useful.



If you're keen on finding useful islands, I would recommend travelling only after 7pm. That way, you'll have a chance of getting some of the rarer islands (eg scorpion/tarantula) rather than just the boring normal islands


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 5, 2020)

W/o connecting to anyone else I've so far found Peaches (native), apples, pears, and coconuts, although can't guarantee that one or more of these may not have come from islands


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> W/o connecting to anyone else I've so far found Peaches (native), apples, pears, and coconuts, although can't guarantee that one or more of these may not have come from islands


Sounds about right. You mightve gotten apples or pears from mom/villager and coconuts can be found on islands


----------



## th8827 (Apr 5, 2020)

Can you find the rare Islands off season? For example, Scorpion Island when Scorpions are out of season or Fin Island when there are no Finned Fish available?


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Can you find the rare Islands off season? For example, Scorpion Island when Scorpions are out of season or Fin Island when there are no Finned Fish available?


I personally have not, but I'm not 100% sure. It would make sense if you couldn't though.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 5, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Can you find the rare Islands off season? For example, Scorpion Island when Scorpions are out of season or Fin Island when there are no Finned Fish available?



Unlike NL's island, I don't think we can see out of season bugs or fish. I believe I've seen people say they think you can't even get "Finned Island" (as the site OP links to calls it) as an option if you're in northern hemisphere right now.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 5, 2020)

I did watch a streamer catch a Crawfish on an Island in March (he does not TT), so I don't think that it is completely off the table for off season fish/bugs to appear.


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 5, 2020)

I am wondering if some islands like tarantula only spawn if you don’t have any vacancies? Has anyone ever seen an animal on that one or the bamboo island, for example?


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

I've not seen villagers on either islands before, but I also didn't have any vacancies.


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm not sure how accurate this is, as they only list 2 hybrid flower islands and I know for sure the only one I encountered so far was neither of the ones listed.

EDIT: Nvm. The website shows the map I was on. The infographic seems condensed.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 5, 2020)

stickymice said:


> I am wondering if some islands like tarantula only spawn if you don’t have any vacancies? Has anyone ever seen an animal on that one or the bamboo island, for example?



I've seen clips on Twitter of people on Tarantula island and some of them do have villagers there. Same with the bamboo island.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 5, 2020)

Of the 40+ islands I've been to, I think the best one I've gotten were two variations of islands with hybrids.
I've never gotten the money, tarantula, scorpion or the big fin islands.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

Ive gotten the money island, which is also scorpion Island is it only spawns scorpions. That was stressful


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 5, 2020)

stickymice said:


> I am wondering if some islands like tarantula only spawn if you don’t have any vacancies? Has anyone ever seen an animal on that one or the bamboo island, for example?


A villager was on tarantula island.  Plucky walked while 3 tarantulas moved around her.  It's the first time I found the island.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 5, 2020)

I visited an island with the same layout as trash island. I didn't try fishing, but can say it had pink and orange cosmos.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

bumping this up in case anyone is interested


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2020)

I haven't been having much luck with the islands I go to.

I really want to find a hybrid island, a tarantula island and a money island.
If I just keep spending those nook miles, I'm sure I will find them eventually 

But thanks, this guide is really helpful!


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

Wait, running into money island 1 is only a 5% chance? I ran into it three times in a row when I went on a spree a few days ago... did not realize how lucky I got!


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I haven't been having much luck with the islands I go to.
> 
> I really want to find a hybrid island, a tarantula island and a money island.
> If I just keep spending those nook miles, I'm sure I will find them eventually
> ...


I'm glad this helped! 



Altarium said:


> Wait, running into money island 1 is only a 5% chance? I ran into it three times in a row when I went on a spree a few days ago... did not realize how lucky I got!


I got really lucky with some of my finds as well. Congrats!


----------



## KattCrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

The only rare island I've gotten is the trash island, how fitting lol

it did help me finish the trash fishing achievement though, and I got new DIY recipes from fishing up so much trash


----------



## lucitine (Apr 5, 2020)

KattCrossing said:


> The only rare island I've gotten is the trash island, how fitting lol
> 
> it did help me finish the trash fishing achievement though, and I got new DIY recipes from fishing up so much trash


I'm actually quite keen for trash island for those reasons =P


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh this is nice, thanks for sharing. There are a lot more islands I didn’t know about...
Had the joy(?) of visiting trash island yesterday. That trip was more helpful than it initially looked to be thanks to those recipes/the achievement haha.

I’ve found a couple of rare islands, and bamboo island a bit more times than I wanted to.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice visual. Thanks for sharing!


----------

